# Zum/am Wochenende



## DaniL

Hallo!

Könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, ob es in diesem Fall einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Präpositionen gibt, oder ist es egal welche man benutzt?


----------



## Kuestenwache

Normal heißt es "am Wochenende" aber es gibt den Ausdruck "zu etwas hin". Wenn man einen zeitlichen Verlauf ausdrücken will von jetzt bis zum Wochenende dann kann man einen diesen Ausdruck benutzen. Zum Beispiel:
"Zum Wochenende hin wird das Wetter besser" es ist möglich zumindest umgangssprachlich dabei auch "hin" wegzulassen. Zum Wochenende gibt also einen zeitlichen verlauf richgung Wochenende an, Am Wochenende bezeichnet den Zeitraum am Wochenende.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein anderes Beispiel:
Bis zum Wochenende habe ich keine Zeit. (Hier wird "zu etwas hin" durch "bis" explizit ausgesprochen.) Ich habe erst am Wochenende Zeit. Am Wochenende können wir uns treffen.

Regional umgangssprachlich und in Dialekten wird "zum" aber auch synonym verwendet.

Was machst du zum Wochenende? Wohin gehst du zum Wochenende/um das Wochenende zu verbringen/am Wochenende?

Wenn der Sinn ist: "für das" wird umgangssprachlich auch manchmal "zum" verwendet. 
Was machst du zum Wochenende zu Essen?


----------



## DaniL

Danke Küstenwache und Hutschi.

"Was machst du zum Wochenende?"

Den Beispiel hatte ich in Kopf, als ich meine Frage stellte. Ist es wirklich umgangssprachlich, ich bin nämlich auf so einen Satz in meinem Deutschbuch getroffen.


----------



## Hutschi

DaniL said:


> Danke Küstenwache und Hutschi.
> 
> "Was machst du zum Wochenende?"
> 
> Den Beispiel hatte ich in Kopf, als ich meine Frage stellte. Ist es wirklich umgangssprachlich, ich bin nämlich auf so einen Satz in meinem Deutschbuch getroffen.



Ich bin nicht ganz sicher. Eigentlich sage ich das meist, bin aber in einer Region mit Dialekt aufgewachsen. Für mich klingt es normal.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Was machst du zum Wochenende?" - Das klingt für mich sehr fremd.

Selbstverständlich würde ich sagen: "Was machst du am Wochenende?"


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn man nach "zum Wochenende" googelt, erhält man über 400000 Einträge.

Beispiel:

_Musik zum Wochenende, Gute Nachrichten zum Wochenende, Gschmarri zum Wochenende, Surftipps zum Wochenende_

Die Bedeutung liegt hier im Bereich zwischen "am" und "für das".


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Du hast recht. 

"Zum" könnte man in deinen Beispielen jeweils durch "für das" ersetzen. Es geht dabei um Pläne, Vorschläge usw. im Vorfeld des Wochenendes.

Demnach könnte man sagen:

"Was planst du *zum (für das)* Wochenende?"

Aber:

"Was machst du *zum (für das)* Wochenende?" - Das funktioniert meiner Meinung nach deshalb nicht, weil die Frage, was jemand macht, schon sehr konkret ist.


----------



## Hutschi

"Was machst du *zum (für das)* Wochenende?"

Eine Antwort wäre: "Klöße und Entenbraten."

Man kann "Ich mache zum Wochenende Klöße" und "Ich mache am Wochenende Klöße" zwar vielleicht grammatisch unterscheiden, aber nicht in der Handlungsweise und im Resultat, nur in Konnotationen. Beides geschieht am Sonntag.

Ich sehe auch keinen Unterschied zwischen "ich mache Kartoffelsuppe zum Sonnabend" und "ich mache Kartoffelsuppe am Sonnabend", außer, dass das erste zwei Bedeutungen haben kann:

"Ich mache zum Sonnabend Kartoffelsuppe" kann heißen, dass ich sie bereits vorher vorbereite. Normalerweise heißt es das aber nicht. In der Praxis habe ich sie immer am Sonnabend gemacht.

"Musik zum Sonnabend" wird am Sonnabend gespielt. Der (praktische) Unterschied verschwindet.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Sehe ich auch so. Vergleiche "Was machst du an/zu Sylvester/Weihnachten/deinem Geburtstag..." funktioniert also auch.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Jo. Bin überzeugt.


----------



## DaniL

@mannibreuckmann

Da die Tagesnamen auch mit Präposition _an_ gebraucht sind, ganz wie _Wochenende_, darf man sagen:

"Was planst du zum Montag?" ?

Oder ist _Wochenende_ eine Ausnahme?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Dann würde ich eher sagen "Was planst du *für* Montag?"


----------



## DaniL

Ach so. Dann sind die Tagesnamen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es gibt hier regionale Unterschiede. Manni wohnt in Köln. Ich wohne in Dresden und stamme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald.

"Was planst du für Montag" und "für das Wochenende"  sind Standard. Du solltest das verwenden.
"Was planst du zum Montag" und "zum Wochenende"  sind regional und wahrscheinlich Umgangssprache. Über den Status bin ich nicht sicher.
Diese Formen musst Du verstehen, kannst sie aber vermeiden.

"Was machst du bis zum Wochenende?" ist dagegen Standardsprache.

Solche Unterschiede gibt es auch in anderen Fällen:

"Was machst Du an Ostern" klingt für mich sehr fremd, ist aber in einigen Regionen üblich. Hier sagt man: "Was machst du zu Ostern?" oder "Was machst du Ostern?"


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ok versuchen wirs doch mal so: Was planst du...
Für/Zu/An Ereignis/ Festtag/ Feiertag (An deinem Geburtstag/Zu Weihnachten/Für Ostern/Zu Frohnleichnahm...)
Für/Zum/Am Wochenende
Für/Zum/Am Tageszeit (Am Mittag, Zum Abend, Für (den) Morgen, Zum Sonntag Nachmittag....)
Nichts/Für/Am Wochentag (Für Dienstag, Am Sonntag, Für den Freitag vor deiner Abreise...)
Nichts(nur wenn das Jahr nicht angegeben wird)/Für/Zum/Im Jahr ((für) nächstes Jahr/zum Jahr 2010...)
Für/Zum/Im Monat (Im April, für nächsten Monat...)
Für/Zum/Am/ Datum(am 15.9., für den dritten Mai...)
Nichts/Für Ende/Mitte/Anfang Monat (für Anfang Juli,für Ende Januar...)
Für/Um Uhrzeit (um Mitternacht, für drei Uhr...)
Nichts/Für heute Nacht/nachts, morgens..../nachhher
Nichts bedeutet es funktioniert auch ohne Präposition. Sollte ich was vergessen haben bitte ergänzen. Ich denke das sollte das Thema Präpositionen bei Zeitangaben erledigt haben.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Was machst du an Ostern" - klar, ganz normal für mich.

Es scheint da große regionale Unterschiede zu geben.

Für das Gegenteil des Wochenendes habe ich übrigens kürzlich eine für mich sehr fremd klingende Formulierung gehört:

"Was machst du durch die Woche?"

anstelle von

"Was machst du unter der Woche?"


----------



## Hutschi

"Was machst du unter der Woche?" klingt für mich "typisch" westlich. Es ist ein Indikator der Herkunft.
Hier sagt man: "Was machst du in der Woche?" - Das klingt wahrscheinlich typisch östlich.


"Was machst du durch die Woche?" klingt für mich dagegen ebenfalls fremd.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Damit wären wir bei Präpositionen die einen Zeitraum beschreiben, da kenne ich "unter/über/durch/während/innerhalb"
was machst du unterm/übers Wochenende, wie kommst du durch den Winter, Ich arbeite unter/über/während/innerhalb der Woche...
dann gibt es noch "um" das den angegebenen Zeitraum oder Zeitpunkt als Anhaltspunkt nimmt und einen angemessenen Zeitraum davor und danach beschreibt.
Um Weihnachten besuche ich meine Familie, Um die Ferienzeit ist auf den Autobahnen viel los


----------



## Hutschi

Was machst du unterm  (regional)/übers Wochenende (Standard ?)

Wie kommst du durch den Winter (Standard), über den Winter (Standard ?) 

Ich arbeite unter (regional)/über (der oder die - je nach Bedeutung -; regional, Umgangssprache?)/während/innerhalb der Woche (Standard)

Um Weihnachten besuche ich meine Familie. (Standard, bedeutet: in der Weihnachtszeit.)

Um die Ferienzeit ist auf den Autobahnen viel los. (Standard, schließt Ferienzeit und umgebende Tage ein.)


----------



## DaniL

Ok, danke für alle Informationen. Jetzt werde ich ein bisschen Zeit brauchen, um das alles zu assimilieren.


----------



## sokol

Es gibt in der Tat erhebliche regionale Unterschiede - und auch schon einige Diskussionen zu diesem Thema, auffindbar über das WR-Wörterbuch:
zum - besonders an dem/zum Strand
am und auf - mit sehr vielen Diskussionen über regionale Unterschiede
Ich als Österreicher würde in diesem Satz übrigens "am" verwenden:

Was machst du *am *Wochenende?

"Zum" ist für mich einfach nur "komisch", und "für das" geht für mich gar nicht. "Was machst du an Ostern" ist für mich einfach nur "fremd" (ich weiss aber, dass das in Deutschland regional üblich ist), dagegen ist für mich "Was machst du unter der Woche" völlig normal und Alltagssprache.


----------



## Sidjanga

sokol said:


> (...) Was machst du *am *Wochenende?
> 
> "Zum" ist für mich einfach nur "komisch", und "für das" geht für mich gar nicht.(...)


Das geht mir genauso, jedenfalls wenn man es wirklich _am _Wochenende (also Samstag/Sonntag, und vielleicht schon Freitag Nachmittag) macht/machen will.

Wenn ich den Satz _Was machst/planst du zum Wochenende?_ hören würde - oder jetzt, da ich ihn tatsächlich hier gelesen habe -, empfinde ich die Bedeutung, die bei mir "ankommt" auch (wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt) so, dass sie ein gewisses "zeitlich-dynamisches Element" von "zum Wochenende hin" hat (also vielleicht ähnlich wie _gegen Ende der Woche_, was dann auch schon Donnerstag beginnen kann).


----------



## Hutschi

"Für das" hat eine andere Bedeutung als "am". (Wie bereitest Du das Wochenende vor?)
"Zum" hat eigentlich die Bedeutung "für das", kann aber auch "am" heißen. Es wird aber offensichtlich regional verwendet. Es wird aber nur für das Wochenende (Freitag Abend/Sonnabend/Sonntag) verwendet. Das gleiche gilt für "am Wochenende". 
Und man sagt es meist nur vor dem Wochenende (bis Freitag).  (Das deutet auf das erwähnte zeitlich-dynamische hin.)
Ob Freitagabend mitgezählt wird oder nicht, ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> "Für das" hat eine andere Bedeutung als "am". (Wie bereitest Du das Wochenende vor?) (...)


Natürlich, das sehe ich genauso.

Und so gesehen finde ich den Satz _Was *planst *du für das Wochenende?_ auch vollkommen normal.
_
Was *machst *du zum Wochenende?_ empfinde ich aber (weiterhin) als sehr seltsam.


----------

